# Wild camping rules?



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have found a spot near my house well actually 17 miles away  which would make a loverly place to stay for the odd night its a coastal park with plenty of parking.

What are the rules on where you can "stop over" we have never wild camped before but fancy doing it especially with a trip to Scotland planned next year.

If a place does not have any no camping signs can you assume its ok. obviously pulling up out side someone house or causing an obstruction on the highway is a no no, and if it a car park the rules for parking need to be obeyed.

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Think of it more like overnight parking.
No kit outside, no loud radio/TV. Be discrete, don't dump waste of any discription and keep it to yourself. 
:wink:

And, if possible, try to spend locally.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Agree as Spacerunner says. I'd add, don't stay more than one night and try to choose locations away from the view of houses in case they might get offended.

We almost always wildcamp.

Not sure if there are any "rules".


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark993 said:


> Agree as Spacerunner says. I'd add, don't stay more than one night and try to choose locations away from the view of houses in case they might get offended.
> 
> We almost always wildcamp.
> 
> Not sure if there are any "rules".


If you only spend one night in a location AND you almost always wild camp, how do you get to find suitable locations every day? We haven't wild camped yet but am keen to try, only problem is knowing where to go.
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We always wild or use aires and not been on a campsite for about 2 years.
The biggest tip that I can give is that if it does not feel right, then don't stay there!
There are two schools of thought and we use both depending on where we are.
1/ stay and be very conspicuous under street lights.
2/ Hide away where no body can see your van.
And always (if you can) leave two options available for moving your vehicle. In other words always be able to either drive forward or reverse out. Do not put your van in a position that only one vehicle can stop your vehicle from making an exit. eg. Do not reverse up to a wall.
Leave the place as clean or cleaner than you found it and act with consideration to neighboring houses or motorhomes.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bryansdad said:


> Mark993 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree as Spacerunner says. I'd add, don't stay more than one night and try to choose locations away from the view of houses in case they might get offended.
> ...


Many locations here, but you may have to join to get full access.
I trust this will be OK with the Mods as relevant to the question.
If not, then please delete post. Thanks
I am a member of both web sites and have no financial interest in either. I just enjoy wilding.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, i guess its not so much rules I was looking for more guidance and the laws view don't want to get clamped/parking tickets.

I guess it would also make sense not to drink so you can drive off if needed. Think it sounds like common sense but that can depend on the individual. :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with what has been said about disretion when" wild camping", however on two occasions parked on a beach in portugal on our own,in the morning we had about ten vans alongside of us. Other time was in France , this time there were several vans parked and got ourselves in empty space in middle of them. In morning my headlight was broken along with indicator lense, of course all other vans were ok. These things would never put us off .


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Bryansdad said:


> Mark993 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree as Spacerunner says. I'd add, don't stay more than one night and try to choose locations away from the view of houses in case they might get offended.
> ...


Oh just by keeping a bit of a look out. Normally we are out in the van because we are walking or climbing mountains. On the drive to the walk we keep a look out for likely places and then return there after the walk. We also always have OS maps with us. You get to know which types of lanes marked on the map might have spots you can pull into.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Also - agree with the point above about leaving the area cleaner than when arriving - I've got a bit obsessed by this - making a point going around doing a short litter collection job before we set off!

Important the locals see wildcampers as a positive benefit!


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

always check the local signs out....


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got back from 2 nights away.
Taking advantage of the nice unseasonal weather.
We stayed at Thetford second night and Bawdsey Suffolk the first night.Visited Ipswich and Thetford town also briefly stopped at Bury St Edmonds.
At Bawdsey it was really nice and quiet just the sound of the sea breaking on the sea wall. Will post some pictures soon.
Both these sites I got from the afore mentioned web site, you get lots of map pins on Google Earth in their download.Also Tom Tom point of interest wild camping places.  
I too, am a paid up member of both sites and lookand enjoy them both quite reguarly as I daresay do lots of other members. 
Both times we were quiet, unobtrusive and left nothing behind but tyre marks.
My advise to you is to go for it and enjoy the experience move on if asked, but in my experience that has never happened. Golden rule get out and have a good look around before you settle, look for things like scorched earth (where a car might have been burnt out,) or lots of fly tipping, I always look in the litter bin also if they are clean and people have used them then they are usually well looked after and would be a place I would quietly settle into for the night.
If the locals walk their dogs there then say good evening/ morning ect, go out of your way to be freindly just in case they may class you as an undisirables. :roll: 
If you want to start this try a pub stop first ask in the pub have a meal ect and ask if you can park there, rural pubs are very aproachable in the main. :wink: 
Clive


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Pictures


----------

